
YouTube's videos don't start if you have Adblock enabled - symbolepro
Please confirm here. If you have noticed it.
======
microwavecamera
I running uBlock Origin, Privacy Badger and the Disbable HTML 5 Autoplay
extensions on Chromium and can watch Youtube videos without any issues.
Checked just now to see if anything changed. Still works fine. What adblocker
are you using? I would recommend uBlock Origin, it's open-source and blocks
more than just ads. Some of the other adblocking extensions can be shady,
especially Adblock Plus. Don't use Adblock Plus, not only does it allow
several suspect ad networks to pass through it will inject ads of it's own.

[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

Direct links to extensions:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-
origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

I would recommend ditching Flash too if you have it. Youtube and most sites
work just fine with HTML5 video playback. Adblockers and Flash videos with ads
don't play well together.

------
muzuq
I have no problem with YouTube with AdBlock Plus or uBlock

------
nostromo123
Nope, no problems.

